# Milk 10 days past expiration date



## debodun (Apr 2, 2017)

I get half-pints of milk with my senior meals. I'm not a big milk drinker, but sometimes save the milk to use in recipes. I have 4 half-pints with an expiration date of March 23rd. Do you think they are still good?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 2, 2017)

If it doesn't smell strange or have an off taste I would use it. You will certainly know if it is sour when you taste it. It probably will have an off taste being that old. Milk freezes well. I always buy extra when it is on sale,put it in smaller containers and defrost it in the refrigerator.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 2, 2017)

Dump it.  Your health is worth more than the few $$ the milk costs.  Really.


----------



## nvtribefan (Apr 2, 2017)

debodun said:


> I get half-pints of milk with my senior meals. I'm not a big milk drinker, but sometimes save the milk to use in recipes. I have 4 half-pints with an expiration date of March 23rd. Do you think they are still good?



Taste them.  It won't kill you and you'll know right away.  Why take it if you don't drink it?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2017)

Especially if it's never been opened it might still be good.  As already suggested, pour a little into a small glass or cup, look at it, smell it and taste it.  If it's bad you should know pretty easily.


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> Why take it if you don't drink it?



It comes with the meal whether you want it or not.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2017)

Taste it Deb, then let us know.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 3, 2017)

If the milk is bad, it will smell like a dead body.   If not, you should be OK.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 3, 2017)

If you aint livin' on the edge, you're taken up too much space.....:fingerscrossed:


----------

